# Costs for the Freestyle Navigator CGM



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2011)

*Got a reply on costings if anyones interested.....*

Thank you for your enquiry about the FreeStyle Navigator Continuous Glucose Monitoring System. 

The FreeStyle Navigator Continuous Glucose Monitoring System can only be purchased from Abbott Diabetes Care. The System Kit, (reusable wireless transmitter and receiver, user guide and belt clip) is priced at ?950. Sensors, which can be used for up to 5 days, are priced at ?240 for a box of six 6 units. In addition, we will provide free of charge download software, so that you can review your data on your computer, and a telephone training session with one of our expert trainers. Unfortunately the Freestyle Navigator Meter and sensors are not covered by NHS reimbursement. 

If you require further details or are interested in purchasing a FreeStyle Navigator Continuous Glucose Monitoring System please contact our freephone Customer Careline on 0500 467 466 in the UK,  Monday - Friday  8.00am -5.30pm whereby an advisor will be happy to assist you. 
A revolutionary advance in glucose monitoring 
Continuous Glucose Monitoring with the FreeStyle Navigator allows you to see a more complete picture of your glucose fluctuations. Glucose readings every minute means not missing the significant highs and lows that can occur between traditional blood glucose tests. The FreeStyle Navigator system shows where your glucose levels are now, and more importantly where they are headed, so that you can act instead of react. 

Please may I refer you to the following link from our website which shows the meter in motion:        http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/your-products/freestyle-navigator 

Yours sincerely 

Customer Service Team 
Abbott Diabetes Care UK


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 28, 2011)

Pricey Kit, its must be unfortunate if someone wanted or should I say needed to use this on a full time basis..........


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2011)

Indeed. I would like some CGM device, I know Im not alone.....but again, too pricey.

Might be helpful to some but Im still ging to have to hold that thought!


----------



## Liz! (Feb 28, 2011)

If you need it you can still be precsibed it as a 'special case'.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 28, 2011)

SOunds expensive, I wonder how people with no disposable  income would afford one if they needed it?


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 28, 2011)

i wonder what it would take for the NHS to decide someone needed it?


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2011)

I cant see how I would every get funding. I was told initially when I got the pump that I could get CGM if I was regnant, and that was one of the incentives to get the Veo for me rather than the Animas. However, Im sure there are fewer pennies in the pot now and this is not deemed necessary for me.

I have been told I can have a free sensor fitted as a one off for a few days to have a look at some patterns but thats all.

Most annoying thing is, If I were them I would do the same. My need is no greater than anyone on here, it is just something I want to do to try and get a better HbA1c. Now that Ive seen the prices on these gizmos I would feel guilty for the NHS to fund me when Im no worse off than anyone else. Thats why I was considering self funding- but its soooo expensive! I dont know how to win!


----------



## bev (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Lou,

Thanks for this information.

It is expensive, but the 'Dexcom' is even more expensive - I think it is around ?1500 for the transmitter and then ?60 per sensor - but they do last for about twenty days I think. The Dexcom has also had some good revues so far as being accurate and user-friendly. I think the protocol is different between the needs of adults and children. Children obviously have growth spurts and other things to cope with whilst growing which is perhaps why some children do get funding for them. As Liz says, if you are an adult, I think you can go to 'Special Case' as long as you can prove there is a 'real need' for them.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 28, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Thanks for this information.
> 
> It is expensive, but the 'Dexcom' is even more expensive - I think it is around ?1500 for the transmitter and then ?60 per sensor - but they do last for about twenty days I think. The Dexcom has also had some good revues so far as being accurate and user-friendly. I think the protocol is different between the needs of adults and children. Children obviously have growth spurts and other things to cope with whilst growing which is perhaps why some children do get funding for them. As Liz says, if you are an adult, I think you can go to 'Special Case' as long as you can prove there is a 'real need' for them.Bev



The dexcom is less than a thousand pounds bev.


----------



## bev (Feb 28, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The dexcom is less than a thousand pounds bev.



Hi Sue,

I stand corrected then.I was just going on the word of a parent last week ( I run the support group in our area) and she was worried because her son had just been fitted with the Dexcom and he was climbing on a maze and she said that he had ' nearly two thousand pounds worth of CGM' on his body - he he. I am sure she said the transmitter was ?1500, unless she meant that it also included a box of sensors for the price.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 28, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I stand corrected then.I was just going on the word of a parent last week ( I run the support group in our area) and she was worried because her son had just been fitted with the Dexcom and he was climbing on a maze and she said that he had ' nearly two thousand pounds worth of CGM' on his body - he he. I am sure she said the transmitter was ?1500, unless she meant that it also included a box of sensors for the price.Bev



Hi Bev, Seems odd to get a price like that I'm after a dexcom as well. what I like also is you can buy individual sensors if you want too.


----------

